# Minn Kota Riptide SM or SE????



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

I got the SE because the mount looked smaller and lighter than the SM. More important than the mount though is to make sure you get one of the variable speed models with the digital maximizer technology. More controllability and better battery life.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

You definitely want variable i'll never buy anything else


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Thank you guys for the input. I was talking with the manufacture and I think I am going to go with a remote unit instead.


----------



## sac (Dec 29, 2013)

hi there I'm about to get my copperhead too and I'm running to the same issue let me know how it works so that i can have an idea of what to get in a week
thanks


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Hello Reel. Congratulations on your new Copperhead. Word of advice. Make sure you look over your new Copperhead in and out. Make sure everything is working and you find no defects. Unfortunately for me I had to go back to Ankona like 2 or 3 times due to discrepancies. They are a bunch of good folks there but they are humans and not everyone has the same QC as others and make mistakes. 
As for the trolling motor I chose I picked out the Minn Kota Riptide SP 55 copilot. If you have the money to get the ipilot version go for it. The Riptide SP is awesome. I believe the 48" is the one I got. Ankona can tell you what length you need. The Copperhead is so light you won't need anything bigger than a 12 volt and 55 pound thrust.


----------



## sac (Dec 29, 2013)

thanks mike
ill make sure i look at my boat in and out and in again .
thanks for the advice and hope to see u soon one day at flamingo or bis bay .
ill b getting the boat this week so if u see a blue copperhead don't hesitate to say hi 
again thank you


----------

